# A few picks from the line



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

The coyotes were caught at the same location from the same trap. Instead of pulling the trap after a catch I just remake the set with the same trap and add a new set close by.


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

cool pics man, i cant wait to make some sets tommorrow or this weekend


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Great pics! Keep sharing them!


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Showing an animal alive in a trap to me is odd... :roll:


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

How are the **** looking as far as primeness?


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

dosch said:


> Showing an animal alive in a trap to me is odd... :roll:


To even think that way is odd.



trapper62 said:


> How are the **** looking as far as primeness?


I picked up a **** off the road before I started trapping and I was supprised at how good the fur was. I put that **** up and his hide was a nice light color so I decided to start setting some traps.


----------



## dogdexter1 (Sep 6, 2007)

nice catches


----------



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

:strapped: Coyotes killed my cats,and my dog,and possibly that rabbit that was living in the yard :strapped:

sweet revenge Nov. 14


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Awesome pics as usual NDtrapper. Cant wait for more!


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

M*F, Where have you been?


----------



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

Could you make step by step instructions with a few pictures of your sets when your making them? I would like to see how its done.


----------



## tsc3894 (Oct 25, 2007)

great pics!!! wish i had dirt like that to work with here in my part of pa, it's all field stone have to bring dirt in to every set. just got done dyeing and waxing will be putting out sets next week. i pulled a bobcat permit so i'm going after them first!!! wish me luck


----------



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice pics. Furs good in west river SoDak my buddy said, at least on ****, not blue.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

tsc3894 said:


> i pulled a bobcat permit so i'm going after them first!!! wish me luck


I wish I had Bobcats in my area. Good luck!


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

greenhead said:


> Could you make step by step instructions with a few pictures of your sets when your making them? I would like to see how its done.


If I have time I will. My line is getting longer every other day so my free time is short. I encourage anyone to post up some pics of dryland sets or even water sets that work good for you.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Here is what I do for ****. Set cage trap on its end, drop half of apple to the bottom, now set trap down, put other half of apple in the front, set trap, next morning, shoot the ****. How does that work for you.


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

ND trapper said:


> M*F, Where have you been?


All over the country fighting wildfires all summer. Been setting traps pretty hard this last week though. Pics will be up shortly :beer:


----------

